# Reheating a smoked turkey the next day ??



## teebob2000 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi all - smoking a 12-pound turkey next Weds and taking to in-laws for Thanksgiving the next day.  What's the best way to wrap it up after it's finished smoking and then reheating for the next day without it drying out?

Thanks!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 16, 2012)

After cooking, smoking, I would cool the bird rapidly....   Probably even quartering it after the cooldown... 2 breasts, 2 thigh/leg pieces and backs etc.....  wrap in foil and refer it...   Reheat in foil at 180-200 for a couple hours so as to not dry it out....  a couple of Tbs of chix broth could be added to each pkg for moisture...  

Dave


----------



## plj (Nov 16, 2012)

When we make a smoked turkey in advance for a holiday, I smoke it to 140-145  a couple days in advance. Put it in the fridge to cool it quickly.  Thanksgiving morning we put it into our hamilton beach electric roaster oven - low temp for a couple hours, then turn it up to normal roasting temp & finish cooking it (no stuffing), we try to time it so it's done at the same time as the stuffed roasted turkeys in the main oven.  Very moist, and taste is pretty much the same  (I use different woods and different amounts of smoke, so no 2 taste exactly the same for me anyway.)

side benefits:  most of the work is done in advance, the regular oven and smoker are free for other uses, we can put the roaster on the counter in the laundry room so its not hogging up space in the kitchen.

Also great when we are traveling for the holiday; people love it when you bring food and an oven to cook it in :)


----------



## rdknb (Nov 16, 2012)

I would cook it fully then cool.  For reheating I would use steam. Heats it up and keeps it moist


----------



## pellet (Nov 18, 2012)

I did a 20lb er last xmas and it went to the inlaws just up the street the night before and SIL carved it up and put it an aluminum roasting pan and covered with foil and refriderated. She got up the next day and put it in the oven on low and by dinner it was as good as just out of the smoker.


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 18, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> After cooking, smoking, I would cool the bird rapidly....   Probably even quartering it after the cooldown... 2 breasts, 2 thigh/leg pieces and backs etc.....  wrap in foil and refer it...   Reheat in foil at 180-200 for a couple hours so as to not dry it out....  a couple of Tbs of chix broth could be added to each pkg for moisture...
> 
> Dave


 X2 ^^^^^^^

You want to be below 40 degrees in 4 hrs when cooling and when reheating above 165 in 2hrs. Smaller pieces or broken down as described makes that easier to do.


----------

